# S1 Forms no longer available after 31st March 2014



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Having read this in another forum, and being in the middle of sorting our Dates I thought I would telephone the overseas health bods in the UK

They have confirmed to me that when we move in Feb we will be both covered by the S1 reciprocal agreement until January 2016 .

We have to apply 4/5 weeks prior to moving no sooner, and must have a Spanish Address to put on the form - A permanent address can be added later.

AFTER March 31st the UK government will no longer be issuing these certificates and private health cover will have to be sought until retirement, when the agreement will once again cover. 


The chap said our timing was perfect as a few months later and no cover, Addresses etc can still be changed on existing certificates, even when UK no longer issuing


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

*check this out..*

Just heard that S1 cover is to be withdrawn in April next year and have received the following link which seems to substantiate that.



Page 48.

Anyone got any more information?
This is the correct one https://www.gov.uk/government/consul...use-of-the-nhs

The consultation responses are still being reviewed, but i wouldn't hold your breath that the proposal will change. Just to be clear, it only affects S1 forms that are issued when people leave the UK, based on the National Insurance contributions. It normally entitles you to health cover in the EU country you move to, for upto 2 years. It does NOT affect S1 forms issued to pensioners or other claimants.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...nsultation.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tommy.irene said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...nsultation.pdf


neither links are working tommy.irene

well not for me, anyway - can anyone else open them?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> neither links are working tommy.irene
> 
> well not for me, anyway - can anyone else open them?


I can't.

From Googling it seems that there has been a proposal from the UK department of Health and they have invited comments, but it doesn't seem that it's got beyond that - for the moment


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't.
> 
> From Googling it seems that there has been a proposal from the UK department of Health and they have invited comments, but it doesn't seem that it's got beyond that - for the moment


yes - istr that we had another thread about it a little while back


from cambio's phone call though - & a discussion I've been following on FB where others have made similar calls -it seems that it's happening


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't.
> 
> From Googling it seems that there has been a proposal from the UK department of Health and they have invited comments, but it doesn't seem that it's got beyond that - for the moment


It is no longer a proposal, in spite of what it says on the Government web site. I have been told by the UK DoH that this is what is happening, and that my timing was perfect, any later we would not qualify


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> It is no longer a proposal, in spite of what it says on the Government web site. I have been told by the UK DoH that this is what is happening, and that my timing was perfect, any later we would not qualify


ok!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it being withdrawn just for Spain or any EU country?

I'm wondering if it's some sort of response to Spain's revised residence requirements.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Is it being withdrawn just for Spain or any EU country?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's some sort of response to Spain's revised residence requirements.


The DoH chap said it is being withdrawn for all EU countries, as Peskey says on the web site it says it is a "proposal" and they are " reviewing the public's
response" in reality they are stopping it..so much for asking the question and reviewing the response. I am just glad we have timed this ok, otherwise it would have been PH from the begnining


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

If anyone wants to read the consultation documents, they're available on this web page Citizen Space - Sustaining services, ensuring fairness: A consultation on migrant access and their financial contribution to NHS provision in England (I've checked the link - it should work)

The consultation is closed - it ran from 3rd July 2013 to 28th August 2013.

One noteworthy paragraph on page 46 of the consultation document reads:
"Summary 
Under EU rules Member States reimburse each other directly for the costs of healthcare provided to their respective citizens under particular circumstances. The UK pays out considerably more than it receives because many more of our citizens visit other EEA countries and many more UK state pensioners reside in other EEA countries than happens in reverse. But we can do more to reduce our net payments. 
We therefore propose to: 
Improve the recording of NHS treatment provided to EEA citizens via their European Health Insurance Cards (EHIC) or pensioner registration (S1) forms, as part of the NHS system improvement; 
Cease reimbursement of co-payments, and the funding of initial healthcare costs for early retirees. These payments to our citizens exceed our obligations under EU law; 
Reduce our payments to other Member States for the healthcare costs of our state pensioners to reflect their having retained entitlement to NHS treatment on returning home."


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I love the way they keep using the word _fairness_ when what they are actually doing is cutting expenditure. Typical Coalition newspeak.

I can see that there is pressure to cut back on free services for foreign nationals visitng the UK, but how is it _fair_ to people like Cambio and me who paid their NI contributions for many years and just want to retire a few years early?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I love the way they keep using the word _fairness_ when what they are actually doing is cutting expenditure. Typical Coalition newspeak.
> 
> I can see that there is pressure to cut back on free services for foreign nationals visitng the UK, but how is it _fair_ to people like Cambio and me who paid their NI contributions for many years and just want to retire a few years early?


yebbut.......


we can all go back to the UK for our healthcare after that date too


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yebbut.......
> 
> 
> we can all go back to the UK for our healthcare after that date too


Really, where does it say that?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" we can all go back to the UK for our healthcare after that date too"

That is in addition t entitlement to Spanish healthcare , apparently.

" Expatriate UK citizens who move to reside abroad currently lose their entitlement to free NHS treatment. They regain this if they return to live in the UK permanently but usually not when returning to visit. In line with the principle that everybody makes a fair contribution, we propose to confirm the entitlement of any person who has previously paid at least seven years of National Insurance contributions. " 

No: 12 here;

http://consultations.dh.gov.uk/over...s ensuring fairness consultation document.pdf


So you'll be entitled when visiting t free healthcare as long as you have the requisite 7 years . NI contributions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> " we can all go back to the UK for our healthcare after that date too"
> 
> That is in addition t entitlement to Spanish healthcare , apparently.
> 
> ...


that's me OK then 

just need to save for the flights

I suppose now at least people will be able to go back for their hip ops with a clear conscience...............................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's me OK then
> 
> just need to save for the flights
> 
> I suppose now at least people will be able to go back for their hip ops with a clear conscience...............................


Assuming they can register with a GP in the UK if they are not resident??? It will be interesting to see how this works out. I could certainly do with some new hips and knees!


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Assuming they can register with a GP in the UK if they are not resident??? It will be interesting to see how this works out. I could certainly do with some new hips and knees!


And therein lies the rub... You could go for temporary registration
"Temporary registration
If you want to see a GP and are visiting an area for more than 24 hours but less than three months, you can apply to register with a GP surgery as a temporary resident. The application can be made using form GMS3."
(How do I register with a GP? - Common health questions - NHS Choices)

But of course you're likely to have to wait more than three months for an operation.
(Guide to NHS waiting times - Patient choice - NHS Choices)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Assuming they can register with a GP in the UK if they are not resident??? It will be interesting to see how this works out. I could certainly do with some new hips and knees!


plenty of people seem to manage it now....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

trouble is the bit about the going back cover was not mentioned. I will phone on Monday and let you know.


----------



## spacebunny (Mar 4, 2013)

hi, very interesting !!!

I have read, read and read these posts and am a little unclear ( nothing new then). My wife and I are coming to Spain in Feb 2014, we are 55 & 57 years young, can we apply for S1 forms or do you have to be retirement age. Sorry if this has been answered/covered previously 
many thanks

Spacebunny ( Gary)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spacebunny said:


> hi, very interesting !!!
> 
> I have read, read and read these posts and am a little unclear ( nothing new then). My wife and I are coming to Spain in Feb 2014, we are 55 & 57 years young, can we apply for S1 forms or do you have to be retirement age. Sorry if this has been answered/covered previously
> many thanks
> ...


If in doubt talk to the experts
https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain
International Pension Centre on +44 191 218 7777


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spacebunny said:


> hi, very interesting !!!
> 
> I have read, read and read these posts and am a little unclear ( nothing new then). My wife and I are coming to Spain in Feb 2014, we are 55 & 57 years young, can we apply for S1 forms or do you have to be retirement age. Sorry if this has been answered/covered previously
> many thanks
> ...


as long as you have been working & have sufficient recent NI payments in the UK, the you should qualify for S1s - sounds like you'll get in just before they stop them!

You can phone the DWP now to check if you qualify, & then a few weeks before you actually move you apply for them

good luck!


----------



## spacebunny (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

many thanks for reply, will start to speak with them shortly and hope that luck is on our side !!


----------



## spacebunny (Mar 4, 2013)

many thanks for reply, I will check website and give them a call

Gary


----------

